# Walk with me by the water



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Hope this poem has the same effect on you as it did on me - then my posting it will be worth the effort.

Walk with me by the water - worth the read... 



A BEAUTIFUL POEM ABOUT GROWING OLDER:



Bugger...

I forgot the words....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Eejit . . . but I'm the same age as you (_a vintage year!_ :wink: ) so I sympathise entirely.

No - I don't think it will rain today, but . . . . . . what was the question again????

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am very surprised at this thread........

slightly worried that some people seem to have "lost the plot" - 

slightly concerned that some of us have not yet found it!

And even more surprised that the OP managed to post this in "Jokes and Trivia" and not in e.g. the Hymer, Swift, Touring Croatia or some other specialist section.........

well done for that....... :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*err*

WALK WITH ME BY THE WATER

Aged and slow are the steps I take,
to the lake where the water flows free.
Humbled am I, by the quiet beauty,
that God has blessed and given me.

Through the years I will remember
the goodness of my life, not the bad.
It takes only the peace of the water
to appreciate the love that I've had.

There is this miracle of the water,
that makes our lives worth the while.
These memories will live on forever,
and bring with them, surely a smile.

Come walk with me by the water,
hold me and make my life shine.
We are given the gift of the moment.
it was never to be simply mine.
.
Aged and slow are the steps I take,
to the lake where the water flows free.
Humbled am I, by the quiet beauty,
that God has blessed and given me.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

thanks owl129, now I remember! I never knew the words in the first place.

Bob


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

There. 's always one that will pick you up when you falter :lol: 

Frank


----------

